
History of the board game Monopoly - amelius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_board_game_Monopoly
======
amelius
Interesting quote:

 _In 1903, the Georgist Lizzie Magie applied for a patent on a game called The
Landlord 's Game with the object of showing that rents enriched property
owners and impoverished tenants. She knew that some people would find it hard
to understand the logic behind the idea, and she thought that if the rent
problem and the Georgist solution to it were put into the concrete form of a
game, it might be easier to demonstrate._

What would a modernized version of the game look like? Would it include
platform owners such as Google and Apple?

And how hard would it be to win if you enter the game late?

